# well here we go..



## kaitlyn___ (Feb 13, 2009)

Well hey guys, I'm Kaitlyn and I'm relieved to know that I am not alone. Currently I am 16 years old (17 in less then a month) and I was diagnosed with IBS since I was 5 years old. I know how you guys feel when your stomachs make loud noises in class or when you have to rush off to the washroom in the middle of class. It can be the most embarrassing thing that can happen to people and trying to explain it to other people that don't have it is probably even worse. I have tried everything from medications, to homeschooling, to just giving up. I don't want to put my whole life story on here so I'll try to make it quick. The only major problems my IBS has given me was the start of high school. Seriously that was hell, it was a huge change for me and lets just say my stomach was not to happy about it. So I took on homeschooling for the rest of my grade eight year and grade 9. The only problem I had with it is that only two of my friends stuck with me and I became extremely depressed, oh and the secretaries werent my greatest fans either. Anyways during the end of my grade 9 summer I woke up in the middle of the night and said I am going back to school and my stomach isnt stopping me. So I did go back and I had a strategy. I had to tell all my teachers, principals, and other adults that I had IBS and if they didn't have a good idea on what it was then I would explain it to them and how I might be away a lot. It may be hard for some people to do but trust me it is the best thing to do. I also had to work out a plan on if I had to leave to go to the bathroom that I could just leave with out asking, they would know where I was anyways so yeah. I also know where all the bathrooms are in the school and everywhere I go just incase. Lastly, was that I had to learn to control it. Since I have had IBS for such a long time I did have time to work out plans on overcoming it. One was that if I felt it coming on is that I would think of something else for as long as I could and sometimes it would actually go away. Another was to keep calm because if my nerves went crazy so did my stomach. Anyways the main point is that the only reason it's controlling your life is because you have to try work things out with it. All my teachers, close friends and their parents know too. It's pretty cool how people actually accept it, my friends parents even make sure if I'm eatting dinner at their house, they pick a meal that would be best for me. Hopefully someday they will have a cure for IBS, because it would make our lives a lot easier.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Kaitlyn - and Welcome - you have a good handle on things and I admire your thinking - IBS has a very strong brain-gut component and you are very sharp to do what you have done to help yourself get through. It is a hard battle, I know. There is no cure for IBS, but there is something that can be helpful with the very things you mention - there are lots of clinical studies on it - and that is the use of visual imagery and hypnotherapy for IBS - since you are almost 17, the IBS Audio Program 100 would possibly be helpful to you - I just posted about the new children's program. There are a great number of folks who have been helped with it - as I say it is not a cure, but for may it can be the next best thing... Take care and all the best to you - read the links below for more info if you wish.


----------



## kaitlyn___ (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for your support and advice Marilyn! I checked out the audio program and my mom thinks it's a good idea to try it out.


----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

Heya KaitlynI loved reading how you've managed to sort your life out with IBS and started working with it. When I first started having IBS I let it control every aspect of my life, but eventually I got sick of it ruining everything and now I live by the fact that the more you let IBS control your life the more it will and that there are always ways to work around it to make your life into a good one. I still have to take a few meds and am on a high fiber diet, but that's it - I do normal things now and don't get worried about when IBS will next strike and most of that was stoked from a change of attitude and a new plan.


----------

